# how long before plant shows sex



## 941Seamus (Jun 10, 2008)

Does anyone know how long it take for northernberry to show its sex


----------



## camcam (Jun 10, 2008)

Google is a very powerful tool, put that question in and see what comes back.


----------



## stemjosh (Jun 10, 2008)

anywhere from one to three weeks after turning the lights back to 12/12


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 10, 2008)

This site might help you ...
http://www.bcseeds.com/male_plants.htm


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 10, 2008)

Sexing can scare new grower I guess thats why you grow 12 instead of 3


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 10, 2008)

Check this site it looks very helpful if you don't know what strain you got


----------

